# consulenza..gratis



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2006)

Se c'è qualche esperto che può darmi una risposta..gli sarò grata.
Sono sposata in regime di separazione dei beni e è notorio anche ai parenti di lui e tranquillamente ammesso, che il mio patrimonio era notevolmente più consistente di quello di mio marito (diciamo 2 a 10).
Pertanto l'abitazione familiare è stata acquistata in contanti attingendo esclusivamente dal mio patrimonio (casa precedenteintestata a me e contanti), ma è stata intenstata a tutti e due al 50% al fine di garantire lui in caso io fossi deceduta per una disgrazia.
Ora la casa familiare è in uso a me (ci mancherebbe che la lasciassi a lui!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) e ai figli..
Lui può avanzare diritti in merito? Ad esempio richiedendo un risarcimento (LUI???!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) pari al valore di metà dell'immobile?
Grazie


----------



## Non registrato (29 Settembre 2006)

SPIACENTE PER TE MA è SI PUò RICHIEDERLO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2006)

*..ah*

beh ..visto che non siamo ancora ufficialmente separati ...però se lui viene investito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...io eredito la metà della sua metà (il resto ai figli), giusto?


----------



## Old caterina (29 Settembre 2006)

*ciao*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Se c'è qualche esperto che può darmi una risposta..gli sarò grata.
> Sono sposata in regime di separazione dei beni e è notorio anche ai parenti di lui e tranquillamente ammesso, che il mio patrimonio era notevolmente più consistente di quello di mio marito (diciamo 2 a 10).
> Pertanto l'abitazione familiare è stata acquistata in contanti attingendo esclusivamente dal mio patrimonio (casa precedenteintestata a me e contanti), ma è stata intenstata a tutti e due al 50% al fine di garantire lui in caso io fossi deceduta per una disgrazia.
> Ora la casa familiare è in uso a me (ci mancherebbe che la lasciassi a lui!!!
> ...


Non puoi dimostrare tu di aver acqustato la casa solo con i tuoi soldi. L'atto di acquisto(nel tuo caso) è un atto simulato (si simula una donazione del denaro che hai donato a lui per acquistare la sua parte) La simulazione non è illegale...ed è dimostrabile se hai prove documentali...copie di assegni o altro. Il guaio è che la simulazione tra le parti si prova solo con una controscrittura dove lui afferma che tu gli hai dato i soldi per compare la casa. Se possiedi o ti procuri il documento(costringendolo a firmare) puoi riprenderti giudizialmente la piena proprietà. Se hai le prove...le transazioni bancarie...possono i tuoi figli intentare la causa e bloccare per ventanni che lui la venda(o nn meno di 10 anni dalla tua morte). Questa è una legge nuovissima (circa un anno) .
Auguri
sono espertissima di cause inerenti le eredità...purtoppo


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata, ... se ti va di aspettare domani ti faccio la ricerca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ad occhio non può chiedere niente di niente se non ci sono delle carte in giro, ad ogni modo sarebbero comunque inutili visto che non siete una società per azioni ma eravate una coppia.

Sarò più preciso domani. Di sera non tocco mai queste materie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2006)

*..non è urgente*

..per ora non ci sono problemi..ha ricosciuto implicitamente che la casa resta a me e ..in caso di mio decesso...non credo che andrebbe a espropiare i figli..
Ho chiesto per sapere i miei diritti.. metà è stata pagata con il ricavato della vendita della precedente che era intestata solo a me ..questo è documentabile..il resto con soldi che erano investiti in bot ..con riferimento a un mio conto che poi è diventsato comune con l'aggiunta della sua firma ma non cointestato..
Grazie ..amici


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> ..per ora non ci sono problemi..ha ricosciuto implicitamente che la casa resta a me e ..in caso di mio decesso...non credo che andrebbe a espropiare i figli..
> Ho chiesto per sapere i miei diritti.. metà è stata pagata con il ricavato della vendita della precedente che era intestata solo a me ..questo è documentabile..il resto con soldi che erano investiti in bot ..con riferimento a un mio conto che poi è diventsato comune con l'aggiunta della sua firma ma non cointestato..
> Grazie ..amici


Se hai dei figli, cosa che ho capito che li hai ... la casa è di fatto di tuo utilizzo anche se fosse tutta a nome ed intestata a tuo marito. Un fatto classico e non si muove niente da 50 anni su questo. Dipende che cosa è la tua domanda.

Se è precisa è meglio Persa/Ritrovata: sapere che cosa ti preoccupa o cosa pretendi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2006)

*..SONO I FATTI*

..attualmente lui è in un monolocale in affitto..ovvio che preferibbe acquistare un appartamento ..ma non ha contanti sufficienti da dare..per poi completare il pagamento con un mutuo ..non vorrei che pretendesse che vendessimo per poterne ricavare..
Non credo ..costringerebbe i figli a restrigersi in un monolocale con me e ..non glielo perdonerebbero ...e poi non è il tipo..MA
..non era un tipo né da avere l'amante 
..né una così come amante (ha detto per anni a me 1,65 che ero bassa ..quella è 1,50!..per dirne una..) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




..né da avere una doppia vita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




..né da non essere sincero con me..   

EPPURE HA FATTO TUTTE QUESTE COSE 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















..per cui ora sono un po' diffidente e prevenuta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie ancora..


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Settembre 2006)

Mi occupo domani della tua domanda, ... invece i miei complimenti per il tuoi 1,65cm ... sono adorabili le donne di questa altezza; io le adoro ... sono alto un 1,79 ... ma a me le ragazze  della tua taglia le trovo sempre affascinanti ed eleganti.

Mah ... volevo proprio dirla.


----------



## MariLea (29 Settembre 2006)

*P/R*

Ti chiedo in anticipo scusa se ti farò ipotesi sgradite, ma è sempre meglio prevenire, perchè come tu stessa dici : non era il tipo (come tantissimi altri) MA... (come il 99,9 %) 
Intanto, se arriverete alle vie legali, non sarete più voi a gestire la situazione bensì gli avvocati e, non so come succede, ti arrivano richieste che tu pensi: nooo, non è possibile che le abbia fatte mio marito! Guarda che "la guerra dei roses" non è poi così paradossale come sembra... Mettiti in guardia, se poi non succede niente, meglio così (è quello che ti auguro) ma se così non fosse, almeno hai garantito i tuoi figli.



> Sono sposata in regime di separazione dei beni e è notorio anche ai parenti di lui e tranquillamente ammesso, che il mio patrimonio era notevolmente più consistente di quello di mio marito (diciamo 2 a 10).


Potrebbe chiederti gli alimenti.... (tenore di vita precedente ecc....)


> Pertanto l'abitazione familiare è stata acquistata in contanti attingendo esclusivamente dal mio patrimonio (casa precedenteintestata a me e contanti), ma è stata intenstata a tutti e due al 50% al fine di garantire lui in caso io fossi deceduta per una disgrazia.


bella stupidata! Se fossi deceduta, nessuno gli toglieva la casa.



> beh ..visto che non siamo ancora ufficialmente separati ...però se lui viene investito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al coniuge spetta un terzo, due terzi ai figli
ma quando e se sarà investito... sicura che sarai tu la moglie? e sicuro che i figli saranno solo i vostri?

Mi fermo qui! Non voglio farti confondere o avvilirti di più.
Il mio consiglio è: approfitta di questo primo periodo in cui sente ancora sensi di colpa (col passare del tempo si affievoliscono e finirà col convincersi che era un suo diritto...) e gli chiedi di passarti il 50% della casa, visto che lui sa che moralmente ti appartiene e viste come sono andate le cose è il minimo che può fare per dignità...
Trova tu le parole giuste, non manca a te.. e poi lo conosci e sai come prenderlo per il verso giusto... ma portalo dal notaio a venderti quel 50% della casa, paga pure tu le spese.. e fallo presto!
Un bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2006)

Guerra dei Roses?..ma anche la bibbia, inizia con un uomo e una donna in giardino e termina con l'apocalisse!!!!

Piu' chiaro di cosi'


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> al coniuge spetta un terzo, due terzi ai figli
> ma quando e se sarà investito... sicura che sarai tu la moglie? e sicuro che i figli saranno solo i vostri?


Finchè non saranno divorziati, lei resta la moglie.

La leggittima è 50% alla moglie/marito il resto ai figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2006)

*Per Maileia ....resto ottimista e buona..*

..forse fessa..
Non mi sembra che voglia accampare diritti...i miei erano chiarimenti preventivi..e dice che non intende convivere con lei le sue scimmiette..pardon figlie..figurati sposarla...poi dovremmo prima divorziare noi e lei ..col tempo che dovrebbe passare.. i figli grandi diventerebbero grandi..non mi interesserebbe passare a una casa più piccola...ma ci son da sistemare i figli..e interessano molto anche a lui..
Nell'ipotesi che fosse investito ...intendevo ..da me 

	
	
		
		
	


	













La consistenza del patrimonio di 2 a 10 era PRIMA che prendessimo la casa .
..poi ..pezzenti tutti e due ...non c'è nessun tenore o nemmeno baritono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   di vita ..siamo due statali e lui guadagna un centinaio di euro più di me (...te l'ho detto ...pezzenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2006)

*Per Fa*

Per i miei gusti (e proporzioni) gli uomini devono essere tra 1,72 e 1,81 (una volta avevo un limite più basso ...poi ..mio figlio è cresciuto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )..e mio marito non è un giocatore di basket ..è 1,74 ! Per cui ..Fa ..sei perfetto


----------



## MariLea (30 Settembre 2006)

*per la precisione...*




> Fedigrafo: Finchè non saranno divorziati, lei resta la moglie.
> 
> La leggittima è 50% alla moglie/marito il resto ai figli.


L'art. 581 c.c. stabilisce che: " Quando con il coniuge concorrono figli legittimi o figli naturali, o figli legittimi e naturali, il coniuge ha diritto alla metà dell'eredità, se alla successione concorre un solo figlio, e ad un terzo negli altri casi". 

Chiaro che se non divorziano, lui non si risposa e Persa resta la moglie, io facevo ipotesi, che non sono poi così rare direi...
Parlando di garantire i figli, non intendevo per oggi o domani... ma nel futuro... credo che persa abbia piacere che la casa che ha comprato LEI vada per intero ai figli e non divisa con eventuale futura moglie di papà o altri figli...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2006)

*Ehmmm*

P/R...pare quasi una dichiarazione...manca solo la telefonataper verificare timbro della voce....e COSA DICE!!!


----------



## Non registrato (30 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> L'art. 581 c.c. stabilisce che: " Quando con il coniuge concorrono figli legittimi o figli naturali, o figli legittimi e naturali, il coniuge ha diritto alla metà dell'eredità, se alla successione concorre un solo figlio, e ad un terzo negli altri casi".
> 
> Chiaro che se non divorziano, lui non si risposa e Persa resta la moglie, io facevo ipotesi, che non sono poi così rare direi...
> Parlando di garantire i figli, non intendevo per oggi o domani... ma nel futuro... credo che persa abbia piacere che la casa che ha comprato LEI vada per intero ai figli e non divisa con eventuale futura moglie di papà o altri figli...


Giusto, è corretto ciò che dici tu se vi son più figli come nel caso di P/R.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2006)

*..piccolo particolare*



			
				Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> P/R...pare quasi una dichiarazione...manca solo la telefonataper verificare timbro della voce....e COSA DICE!!!


...Fa ha età per essermi figlio


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2006)

*se così fosse...*

come avatar anzichè robert e dustin, potresti mettere dustin e missis Robinson!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2006)

*ah..ah*

..credo che tu abbia visto le mie numerose prove di avatar di stanotte...che ti sembra questo ..Magritte..? Potrebbe essere quello del Forum ...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2006)

Si, mi piace magritte e questo....è centratissimo!!! ;-)


----------



## Old Fa. (1 Ottobre 2006)

Buona domenica Persa/Ritrovata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero di aver capito giusto; la tua preoccupazione riguarda l'eredità della casa in caso di decesso di tuo marito ... è così ?

Nel collegamento sotto troverai una tabella molto semplice (pagina in basso) che spiega la ripartizione ereditaria di tutti gli aventi diritto sia con il testamento che senza.

http://www.studiamo.it/dispense/diritto-commerciale/eredit%E0-successioni.html

Ad ogni modo sono sempre i figli a ereditare tutto, quindi il 50% della tua casa passano a loro automaticamente. Se non si risposa naturalmente.

PS: una volta divorziati tu non avrai più diritto all'eredità, ... comunque saranno sempre i vostri figli a beneficiare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2006)

*..incrociamo le dita*

Carissimo Fa

	
	
		
		
	


	




..va bene che dico sempre la mia età..che mi potresti essere figlio (come QUASI tutti del forum)..ecc..ma sono il ritratto della salute!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per quanto riguarda mio marito...ha avuto qualche problema di ..stanchezza, ma teneva un ritmo..che gli ha provocato un vero surmenage..ma che non so quanti uomini più giovani reggerebbero (almeno a sentire le mie amiche...ma forse loro non sono a conoscenza delle "fatiche" extra-domestiche! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ), ma anche lui gode di ottima salute (forse troppa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ) a parte problemi digestivi.
La possibilità che gli occorra una disgrazia è in aumento..soprattutto se passa davanti alla mia auto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ma per il resto è una probabilità come per chiunque..

Sebbene l'amante di mio marito abbia "solo" 44 anni, non ha comunque l'età per avere altri figli (a meno che non fosse più matta di quel che già mi sembra che sia...ma non si sa mai.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e lui più matto di lei! ) e quindi non ipotizzo che i miei figli possano avere dei fratellastri.
Non è l'eredità il problema più grave..ma avevo il timore che potesse richiedere la liquidazione (si dice così?) della sua metà per poter acquistare un'altra casa con lei..
Non credo che lo voglia fare, anche perché conosce meglio di me lo scarso patrimonio rimasto investito in fondi cointestati (da cui si potrebbe attingere per questa "liquidazione") che derivano dal mio patrimonio personale, ma che si è ridotto a ben poco dopo l'acquisto della casa e di 2 auto, e non sufficiente a coprire il valore di metà dell'appartamento. 
Del resto attingendo dal rendimento..assai scarso..di quei fondi lui si è creato un suo "fondo" personale facendosi un'assicurazione previdenziale intestata a lui il cui importo è ora di poco inferiore al rimanente. Avevo lasciato l'amministrazione interamente nelle sue mani...quando si ha fiducia..si ha fiducia..
*Quello che temo è che lui possa chiedere la vendita della casa familiare per aver la metà del valore*. essendo tra un mese e mezzo anche il secondo figlio maggiorenne..non so se esisterà ancora quel tipo di tutela prevista per i minorenni..
E' chiaro che se facesse qualcosa del genere perderebbe totalmente il rapporto con i figli, a cui tiene, ma ora devo essere pronta ad aspettarmi di tutto.


----------



## MariLea (1 Ottobre 2006)

Che godiate ottima salute ne eravamo convinti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




I figli vanno tutelati x oggi, per domani e x sempre (pensa che io ho predisposto queste cose che avevo poco più di 20 anni) mettendo in conto l'imprevisto che spesso supera la fantasia più sfrenata... Gli avvocati ne sanno qualcosa...
Comunque faccio gli scongiuri anche per te!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Ottobre 2006)

*Cara zietta P/R..*

posso chiamarti così, visto che mamma credo faresti fatica ad esserlo per me almeno??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per i figli, anche se maggiorenni vi son diverse sentenze che li tutelano fino a quando non abbiano capacità reddituale tale da poterli dire indipendenti.

Quanto alla casa, visto che lì abitate tu e i tuoi figli, non mi porrei il problema (altro sarebbe il discorso per proprietà immobiliari non adibite ad uso personale).

A mio parere, puoi dormire sogni tranquilli.


----------



## Old Fa. (1 Ottobre 2006)

Allora scusami Persa/Ritrovata.

Non può mica forzarti a vendere la tua quota del 50%.

Ad ogni modo lui può comunque vendere il suo 50% a qualcuno, ? ammesso che ci sia un acquirente tanto pazzo da dargli dei soldi per una casa di cui non ha modo di utilizzare, ? visto che con la Separazione e Divorzio il diritto di godimento ce l?hai tu ? ed è opinabile anche all?acquirente.

_SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI _
_Casa coniugale _

_Codice civile (1942) art. 155_

_Il provvedimento di assegnazione della casa familiare e' opponibile __al terzo acquirente dell'immobile in virtu' di atto trascritto__ successivamente alla trascrizione dell'assegnazione._

_Cassazione civile sez. I, 27 maggio 1995, n. 5902_
Foro it. 1996,I, 184
Riv. notar. 1996, 875
​In sostanza, se tuo marito vuole vendere il suo 50% può farlo anche domani, ? ma il nuovo acquirente, sarà tenuto a pagare metà dell?imposta sulla casa ? e guardare la sua comproprietà dal suo binocolo.

Per i figli non si tiene conto della maggiore età, .... ma della loro autosufficienza. Questo campo è continuamente aggiornato da nuove sentenze ogni anno; ne ho una abbastanza recente:

_MATRIMONIO_
_Diritti e doveri dei coniugi_

_Codice civile (1942) art. 147_
_Codice civile (1942) art. 148_
_Codice civile (1942) art. 155_
_LS 1 dicembre 1970 n. 898 art. 6 l._

_Il genitore, separato o divorziato, a cui il figlio sia stato affidato durante la minore età, *pur dopo che il figlio (non ancora autosufficiente) sia divenuto maggiorenne, continua, in assenza di un'autonoma richiesta da parte di quest'ultimo, ad essere legittimato "iure proprio" ad ottenere dall'altro genitore il pagamento dell'assegno per il mantenimento del figlio, sempre che tra il genitore già affidatario e il figlio persista il rapporto di coabitazione.* Al fine di ritenere integrato il detto requisito della coabitazione, *basta che il figlio maggiorenne - pur in assenza di una quotidiana coabitazione, che può essere impedita dalla necessità di assentarsi con frequenza, anche per non brevi periodi, per motivi, ad esempio, di studio - mantenga tuttavia un collegamento stabile con l'abitazione del genitore*, facendovi ritorno ogniqualvolta gli impegni glielo consentano, e questo collegamento, se da un lato costituisce un sufficiente elemento per ritenere non interrotto il rapporto che lo lega alla casa familiare, dall'altro concreta la possibilità per tale genitore di provvedere, sia pure con modalità diverse, alle esigenze del figlio._
_Cassazione civile, sez. I, 27 maggio 2005, n. 11320_

_L. c. D. B. _

_Giust. civ. Mass. 2005, f. 5_
​PS: guarderò ancora in giro ? se c?è qualcosa di nuovo. Da quello che mi ricordo finquando il figlio ha la residenza da te tu continui a godere della proprietà e di altre ... diciamo "agevolazioni".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2006)

*grazie*

grazie a tutti i nipotini ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Almeno per questo..posso rilassarmi..


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2006)

*P/R*

Dunque, giusto per amore di esattezza, adesso non facciamo che vuoi il posto di decana del forum perchè è gà occupato!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi ritengo la più attempata babbiona di fatto del forum, quindi tu giovincella di ancor belle speranze mettiti in fila e , se proprio ci tieni, al massimo si può invstirti di un titolo honoris causa come persona informata dei fatti dell'età matura   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2006)

*...*

...beh possono esserci più zie....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> ..attualmente lui è in un monolocale in affitto..ovvio che preferibbe acquistare un appartamento ..ma non ha contanti sufficienti da dare..per poi completare il pagamento con un mutuo ..non vorrei che pretendesse che vendessimo per poterne ricavare..
> Non credo ..costringerebbe i figli a restrigersi in un monolocale con me e ..non glielo perdonerebbero ...e poi non è il tipo..MA
> ..non era un tipo né da avere l'amante
> ..né una così come amante (ha detto per anni a me 1,65 che ero bassa ..quella è 1,50!..per dirne una..)
> ...


cara persa, mi hai fatto sckiattare con la storia del metro e mezzo.


Comunque sia, da fessa a fessa, perchè anche tu hai fatto la stessa minchiata che ho fatto io ..temo che possa accampare diritti.

Fesse e pezzenti..bel collegament


----------

